# Europe Road Trip August '09



## mr_bones (Aug 30, 2009)

This years trip has been a long time coming, and we were all extremely pleased to be crossing the channel once again.

The weather was superb, and even when we did have rain it created the perfect atmosphere. Visited over a few days with Havoc and Jaff.

See Havocs report: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12600

Our first stop was Hospital SM, it was closing in stages and the buildings were in varying condition.































































After Hospital SM, i forget which order we saw stuff - shortly afterwards was Monstzen Gare Train depot.
































Glass works



























Back to the campsite for some food, then a very quick nosey at the newly fortified Lemaire Sanatorium







Art Deco Hospital Dolhain, reminded me of Lemaire. Incredible 1960's Magirus Deutz fire truck parked outside

Youtube video of a truck with the same engine 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyO1qxQzrww[/ame]

































Second night was spent at Chateau De Miranda \ Noisy. Woke up very early on to find the place surrounded in mist. Very atmospheric.










































Train Depot de 'Bonjour' - Serious machinery.





































Hospital HH. abandoned recently - mortuary in the basement.
































Headstocks at Winterslag mine












Chateau 98. Very posh. photos don't do it justice.





































Stella Artois, some alternative views.










































Bloso Hofstade swimming pool. Rude not to have a swim..... 





















Photo courtesy of Havoc.






Lastly, I am very pleased to inform you, Kasteel van Mesen is still standing!






Enjoy.....


----------



## Poolie_Girl (Aug 30, 2009)

That castle really is something special!


----------



## lost (Aug 30, 2009)

When you said you went swimming, I didn't realise it was at an abandoned swimming pool!
Great photos sir.


----------



## MaBs (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats an epic report! 

There are some fantastic pictures there mate and certainly some very interesting buildings.

Everything looks a lot less trashed over there, I wonder what state the buildings would be in if they where located in the U.K!


----------



## havoc (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice report san  was an awesome trip. Wait till the next one


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 30, 2009)

wow!!! all of those places look awesome! i need to go on a road trip like that!!!


----------



## King Al (Aug 30, 2009)

Once again Mr B you present a fantastic selection of excellent pics from what looks like a ridiculously awesome holiday!!! look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 30, 2009)

CastleVanian or wotever it was is simply awesome..havent seen a curved radiator in decades...the first Headstock shot is soo good all lit up,but for me thee visit would have been the Lido..just breathtaking for me.Mate,this is an explore to show the grandkids one day.Makes our trip to Upwood today look a tad bland!


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! What a trip! I love the Art Deco hospital... so many windows still intact! The Chateau De Miranda roof shots are amazing!


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 31, 2009)

Thankyou all for your positive comments.


----------

